# Manga Thread



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Here's a thread to post manga images you like:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

a few different ones I like


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Suehiro Maruo - Shoujo Tsubaki

I really like this thread idea, will update with more later..


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Heart of Thomas









Banana Bread no Pudding









Kaze to Ki no Uta


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Solanin


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

One Punch Man


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

* *


























I've never read much manga, but that one was kind of ****ed up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fruits Basket is the only manga series I own every volume of from when I was a teenager (manga is expensive):


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Persephone The Dread

So what just happened is that I found that hole manga real creepy so I started reading it. Then I had to read 19 chapters about walking fish only to realize the hole story was only a bonus chapter unrelated to the main manga.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

geraltofrivia said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> So what just happened is that I found that hole manga real creepy so I started reading it. Then I had to read 19 chapters about walking fish only to realize the hole story was only a bonus chapter unrelated to the main manga.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL

yeah sorry about that, I meant to edit in the title but for some reason didn't and cool reverse story is I've never read the Gyo manga because when someone posted about it ages ago on Facebook, and I decided to investigate what they were talking about, I somehow ended up finding the Enigma of Amigara fault first online and then never bothered with Gyo for some reason.


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

roxslide said:


> Suehiro Maruo - Shoujo Tsubaki
> 
> I really like this thread idea, will update with more later..


I always like Suehiro's artwork. I found this album the other day and the cover art is illustrated by him. Great gem of an EP, can't find anything else by the band though.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Weird I was actually going to post from this manga too.

Also a page from Uzumaki but I was afraid with my suehiro one that people might think I'm obsessed with long necks (I kind of might be tho, rokurokubi are one of my favorites).


* *

























@1solated: Yeah he is a major inspiration of mine. I keep going back to Midori/Shojo Tsubaki over and over but I also like the Laughing Vampire and a bunch of his other prints and works. I have seen that album cover before (on another website I even had it as my avatar) but have never listened to the music, but might check it out now.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> LOL
> 
> yeah sorry about that, I meant to edit in the title but for some reason didn't and cool reverse story is I've never read the Gyo manga because when someone posted about it ages ago on Facebook, and I decided to investigate what they were talking about, I somehow ended up finding the Enigma of Amigara fault first online and then never bothered with Gyo for some reason.


Oh I remember now. I actually searched for "The Enigma of the Amigara Fault" because it says that's its name in the last picture but the internet told me it's the same thing as gyo manga. 
Lol I wasn't even too suspicious while reading it because the fish gas had something to do with the dead apparently and I thought "yeah maybe the hole people's ghosts have created the gas or something". :lol

Lol cool reverse story.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm positive I saved this from a manga, I'm not sure which one though. Pretty sure it's a classic shoujo drawn by one of the Year 24 Group.









Paradise Kiss









Cat Eyed Boy

I basically only read 3 or 4 different genres tbh. Old school shoujo, horror/eroguro, and bl/gl. Oh I guess that's a lie, I read shounen/seinen sometimes but that's rare.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Hanamichi!!


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Akimiya-kun









Monster (aka best manga of all time)









One Piece









Tamen De Gushi (ok it's a webcomic but it counts!!!!!)


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Litchi Hikari Club









Jisatsu Circle










Love Hina was the first manga I ever read (I think I was 12 or something). When you think about my current personality, I guess it makes a lot of sense and probably had some sort of impact on me lol.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Hourou Musuko/Wandering Son



















Gunjou (yes I censored that page lol)










wahh I love Gintama so much I really need to catch up


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

from miyazaki natsujikei's _holy town henshin no news_, second short entitled "水平線JPG". this is one of those stories that's so powerful that i just sat there after reading it in a daze of dispair unable to recover for a good while. her other collections are great, too; maybe I'll snip some and post here if i can find 'em.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

strangely fitting for my situation at the moment (although the roles are reversed). coincidence, or sign from the universe? i think maybe there are no absolute laws of nature.










-

living


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I found this artists work while googling something:



















I thought that first image was cute though I'm not a big fan of Loli style characters the concept seems cute too but:










'flower-blossomitis' does sound silly lol.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Simply named 'Met My Sister on a Dating Site'. All aboard the yuri train, choo choo.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

"for the first time since birth, things are taking a turn for the better."


----------

